# This Sucks !!!



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Well the cold is back hear in NJ for two days great !! Next week I hear its going to be in the upper 50 This sucks every one is getting snow not us I cant take it I hear its going to get could around the 15 so lets hope so. What you guys think??????


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Its just going to get cold and be a bust this time lets hope with in the next few weeks


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Generally it has to warm up to snow, thats the case here anyways, -20 and lower ='s no snow 0 degress and warmer means snow.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

when they say warm up we go from like 20 or 30 to 40 or 50+ overnight


but we have benn getting a little on the colder side lately


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

LAB INC;475416 said:


> Well the cold is back hear in NJ for two days great !! Next week I hear its going to be in the upper 50 This sucks every one is getting snow not us I cant take it I hear its going to get could around the 15 so lets hope so. What you guys think??????


Dude we've had to deal with that the last few years in MN.... get used to it, it sucks. lol.


----------

